
​Linux totally dominates supercomputers - m_mueller
http://www.zdnet.com/article/linux-totally-dominates-supercomputers/
======
m_mueller
Interesting quote:

"Overall, China now leads the supercomputing race with 202 computers to the
US' 144\. China also leads the US in aggregate performance. China's
supercomputers represent 35.4 percent of the Top500's flops, while the US
trails with 29.6 percent."

I also recommend the following keynote:
[https://youtu.be/VceKNiRxDBc?t=1h3m5s](https://youtu.be/VceKNiRxDBc?t=1h3m5s)

China is putting massive investments into scientific projects. While they've
completed the now largest radio telescope [1], the US has decided not to spend
any money on SKA [2].

[1] [http://theconversation.com/china-completes-worlds-largest-
ra...](http://theconversation.com/china-completes-worlds-largest-radio-
telescope-raising-hopes-of-finding-new-worlds-and-alien-life-62237)

[2] [http://lightyears.blogs.cnn.com/2011/08/15/no-us-role-for-
no...](http://lightyears.blogs.cnn.com/2011/08/15/no-us-role-for-now-in-
building-worlds-biggest-radio-telescopecope/)

